# Help with Pinnacle PCTV Drivers for Windows Vista



## gadgetgirl157 (Dec 6, 2007)

I just bought Pinnacle PCTV USB 2.0 55e/150e. I actually bought it for my laptop which is running Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit. The drivers which came with the package contain windows XP drivers only. So I tried it on my Desktop which is runs Windows XP Professional SP2. But still I had problems. I installed the software as indicated in the quick start guide. After the Pinnacle Media Center 4.0 was installed I restarted my computer and tried to scan for channels. (I used my Cable TV cord for input). But it always scanned and found no channels (this same Cable TV works well with my TV). Then when I tried to access TV from the Media Center there came an error message : No TV Device found. I reconnected and checked all the connections. Everything was Ok. Then I searched for drivers online the ones I got on were on the Pinnacle Windows Vista Pledge. They said to download Pinnacle Media Center patch 4.7. But the size of the file is 251 MB. I use a slow dial-up connection. It will take me 15 to 20 hours downloading such a file even while using a download manager. 

I need help with this. Is there any way I can download only the drivers without the Pinnacle Media Center? So that I can use my TV Tuner Device with Windows Media Center (on Windows Vista). This will reduce the file size I will have to download and also I'm not very comfortable with Pinnacle Media Center, as I am with Windows Media Center. Also is there any way I can do the same with my desktop (Windows XP) which does not have a Windows Media Center even.

Thank you in advance. Its very frustrating that I cant use my device.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will most likely find you need the full package,ask a friend with a fast connection to d/l it for you or contact pinnicle and see if they will send you the disk


----------



## mahavatar69 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi,

I just came across your inquiry regarding your PCTV tuner. There are Vista drivers available.

This link might help:

http://cdn.pinnaclesys.com/SupportFiles/PCTV Drivers/ReadmePCTV.htm


Mahavatar


----------

